# prove me there is a god



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

ok i noticed theres alot of bible thumper pot heads ) so i purpose prove to me theres is a god if not then let it go beleive what you like i know there isnt just political propaganda 

like the day when jesus arose from the grave and there was 6 more weeks of winter 

prove to me there is a god cause i call BS on that jesus death date was what 0 and its 2011 AD so your telling me 2011 yrs and still nothing owe he's comeing 2012 right ?????? to end the world and those that dont believe him will all burn in hell
is this not hell were already living in people so believers bring out your guns and prove to me there is a GOD 
and if so why hasnt he shown himself already if were his children then why is so many ppl dieing from hunger where the fck is ass clown GOD


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

why should we prove He exists. He gives us each free will to believe or not to believe, why do you think its your right to call Him out? Who do you think you are? If He hasnt shown himself to you (yet) than give it time or completely ignore it. Its really all a crap shot anyway.






P.S. THERE ARE 100 DIFFERENT THREADS JUST LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Man I have been waiting.. . Due to my Candidacy I cannot t(h)read on such waters. I sure wanted too oh we know I did.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

well imo GOD must be QUEER least in my book read on 


There are four unavoidable facts here: 

1: The problem of Christian clergy child sexual abuse is so epidemic in Westernized socities that the "Sodomizing Priest" has become both stereotypical and cliche. It's not limited to one particular brand name of Christianity; it's not an aspect of ideological differences; it's epidemic to *all* Christian brand names. 
2: Christianity doesn't create child-abusing pedophiles in numbers lesser than or greater than any other deity-oriented religion. What the Christian clergy *does* provide is a safe heaven for pedophiles. If Christianity were to finally be educated out of the world populace, these pedophiles would find some other "excuse." 
Seemingly lacking any higher ethics and morals, many leaders of Christian child molesters most often don't even *report* such crimes. Any normal organization or individual would turn these people over to a police authority for the horrible crimes they committ against children. Indeed, to not do so is complicity in the felony and, as you'll see in this series, is often grounds for a successful civil lawsuit against their church. 
Rather than turn the criminal over to the police authorities, most child molesters within the Christian clergy are sent to in-house "treatment centers" where "psychological therapy" is provided. The parents of the abused child most often complains to the clergy first and, after learning the priesthood is doing nothing to protect other children from their pedophiles, report the sexual abuse to the police much later. 
In many cases children don't report the abuse to their parents due to feelings of guilt and due to threats made by their parent's Christian leader. It is only after they're old enough to have a say-so in which church (if any) to attend that they come forward and expose their victimization. Sadly, this means that in many cases statutes of limitations can kick in and the criminals can't be make to pay for all of their crimes. Since pedophiles rarely strike once, however, they eventually get reported by brave children who are specifically taught what bodily activities are not to be permitted by adults. 
After they go through their period of "therapy," they often get shipped off to yet another church where, since their new congregations are never informed of their master's past, the cycle of abuse continues. (NOTE: "Megan's Law" now makes the location of convicted sex offenders public knowledge. *THIS IS A WIN FOR THE GOOD SIDE!* Everyone who has worked to get Megan's Law passed has made it tougher for Christian clergy to hide their convicted child moslesters within our communities.) 
Thus -- whether unintentionally or not -- the Christian clergy ends up being a safe dating service for pedophiles. Pedophiles may safely gravitate toward the Christian clergy fairly confident in the knowledge that even if they're ever reported or get caught, they'll simply be moved to yet another location and be provided with new children to abuse. 
The excuse is usually the demand that the Christian's church will take care of the problem and that there's no need to bring in the authorities. The result is that literally hundreds of thousands of children have been raped or horribly murdered by Christian masters who -- since they're known child molesters -- should have been in jail at the time. 
"Treatment" in the context the Christian clergy uses obtains a meaning quite different from that of non-Christians. In this new and deceptive context, "treatment" means taking the Christian leader out of service and away from the public eye long enough for the exposure to cool off -- or be forgotten by all but the victim and his or her family. Once "cured," the pedophile leader is simply shipped off to abuse more victims. 
There are very strong economic reasons for churchs to not want to remove criminals from their ranks. When the number of lawsuits and the money paid to victims start to reach a certain percentage of the obscene revenues the Christian relgion takes in, *then* the religion will doubtless start to police its own. (When in doubt as to what motivates an organization, the most accurate rule is "Follow The Money!") 
3: Ironically, Christian "leaders" talk with strong emotion about "saveing the children," "world-wide Satanic conspiracies," and "the evils of homosexuality" while at the same time ignoring the fact that the Christian clergy is *the single worst offending "profession"* in America which sexually abuses children. (See "Sins of the Fathers" referenced in Section 1 of this exposure.) 
The inescapable conclusion is that the Christian clergy screams from the pulpit in an attempt to draw attention away from their own horrid criminal activities and desires. It's also an inescapable conclusion -- due to the epidemic problem they create -- that they are successful. 
4: Parents who murder their own children by starving them to death or by allowing them to die from easilly treatable diseases and other medical problems are doing so because their religious masters *tell them to. *As followers, the parents have no cognitive volition of their own when the health and safety of their children come second to obeying the dictates of their religious masters. It is the *priesthood* which should be held accountable for the murder of children first and foremost; *then* the parents of the murdered child must be held accountable. Those who use religion to murder must be considered to suffer from a mental disorder and those masters who are responsible for feeding that disorder *must* be held accountable. Going after the parents is a small piece of the puzzle and ignores entirely the majority of the *cause* of the problem. 
What follows is a collection of collections. Many tireless individuals track this problem and keep specific instances of clergy child abuse in the public eye. A very heart-felt "thank you" is in order for each of you who work to expose and end this problem. A special thank you goes to Alisandra and Ammond Shadowcraft who disseminate the majority of these newspaper extracts and to the Center for First Ammendment Studies which, as one aspect of their many good projects, solicit and track cases of sexual child abuse by clergy. (See Section 5 of this exposure.) 
NOTE 1: It's important to note that most of the child-abusing priesthood are married and have children of their own. When male clergy rape boys, the act isn't considered to be *homosexual* in nature. It is the *morphology* of the child which motivates the child abuser to act, not the sex gender of their victims. (There are psychology text books in your local library which cover the aspects of child abuse. For references, see Section 6 of this exposure.) 
NOTE 2: Some of the descriptions of the crimes committed might sound vague and unspecific -- or describe things which the reader may never have heard about before. In some of those cases I've added a brief bit of commentary. News reports intended for the general public are often vague and self- censored when it comes to instances of child sexual abuse and at times the wording may seem unclear and euphemisms will be employed.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

cut and paste, good way to win any debate


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Its a Debate Winner. What would an Online Debate be without Wiki.


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 17, 2011)

how the fuck can there be no god if we have og kush roaming this earth. i mean come on sir.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

View attachment 1741044View attachment 1741045View attachment 1741046View attachment 1741047Proof Right Here People.. Could this Beauty Be Created In 7 Days.. .I Think Not


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

think about it for a second cristians and all religious people are puppets to there master lol cmon really think about it your kid is ill but its your religion to not to try to safe his life you should be held acountable for any death that may occur also i might add that most clergy pedophiles get transfered away to another church lol i say burn your nearest christian church for all the sins they do


----------



## auldone (Aug 17, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1741044View attachment 1741045View attachment 1741046View attachment 1741047Proof Right Here People.. Could this Beauty Be Created In 7 Days.. .I Think Not


 Oh it would be so nice if it only took 7 days...

Nice BTW!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

your mind is already made up it would cost more energy to try and change it than just to have you burn in the afterlife. it wasnt meant for everyone.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> why should we prove He exists. He gives us each free will to believe or not to believe, why do you think its your right to call Him out? Who do you think you are? If He hasnt shown himself to you (yet) than give it time or completely ignore it. Its really all a crap shot anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres now 101 there sir and ,,!,, jesus are you a bible thumpin puppet like the rest of them


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

so now theres a after life like to know where you got this from your master tell you this


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

you crack me up Fever. bible thumping puppet aha


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

i may be more of a puppet than you know, i did study to be a priest once. try and not be jealous. someone will show you the light, don know what light that will be, but good luck.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

hey jesus dont know if your in the states but i hope your praying being now that usa dolar 42 cents is borrowed money are you praying to your god for better times 
wondering if obama has prayed for better outcomes in the near future


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i may be more of a puppet than you know, i did study to be a priest once. try and not be jealous. someone will show you the light, don know what light that will be, but good luck.


i can you show you 10,000 watts of lights brighter then anything any fake god could muster up

jesus please explain what makes you think there is a god amuse us


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow Its Amazing How This Can Turn Serious.. Boggles My Mind.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

:shakinghead: i hope you're really high. Good Night.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha are you serious another prove whatever thread? Who's ready for 150+ pages of hate?

BTW we don't have anything to prove to you athiests if you want to believe I can't help you, so go pick up a bible. If your asking to prove god and you have a closed mind you are asking just for the fighting. And athiests you have nothing to prove to us either. So then screw this thread and hopefully it gets closed before too much arguing happens.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

well if there was a real god wouldnt he of stopped the holocaust or droughts where millions of children are starving to death every day 
wouldnt god not stop the clergy men by being pedophiles 

hey jesus why is it when they tested the robe so called jesus wore when he died even carbon dating proved it wasnt from that time is the pope hiding the real truth or could christianity be breaking apart if the truth was to be told


----------



## cranker (Aug 17, 2011)

Prove to me there's not a God. If you could prove there was a God there'd be no reason for faith. You want the closest thing to proof there is? Kill yourself. Then you'll have your proof either way.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

Christianity, the REAL Christianity starts from within yourself, it cant be attatched to something of object, a Shroud or a Rock, it has more to do with yourself as a person and how you treat the things around you. dont fall into all the hocus pocus of the Shroud or an Ark, just have a good heart and life your life right.


----------



## cranker (Aug 17, 2011)

DrFever said:


> well if there was a real god wouldnt he of stopped the holocaust or droughts where millions of children are starving to death every day
> wouldnt god not stop the clergy men by being pedophiles


That's called free will. And btw, wouldn't God not stop the clergy men by being pedophiles....that whole sentence has so many problems, I'm forced to ask.....

Prove to me your view is worth anyone caring?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like my Beloved Buddhism though.. you need the Bible if your Christian dont you.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 17, 2011)

whether he does exist or not, some folks use it for a crutch, strength in numbers. if it works for them fine, leave them alone. until they knock on your door.


----------



## cranker (Aug 17, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> whether he does exist or not, some folks use it for a crutch, strength in numbers. if it works for them fine, leave them alone. until they knock on your door.


When they knock on my door I usually talk to them. I have my faith, and it differs from theirs, but these are people that so believe in their faith they are willing to go out and do whatever it takes to make your life better if they can. Name one other group that does that? The government? The cops?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

wiseguy316 said:


> whether he does exist or not, some folks use it for a crutch, strength in numbers. if it works for them fine, leave them alone. until they knock on your door.


them the Jovahs and they really suck. I have a large chain around my tree on the weekends with a beware of attack dog, on the tree so they stay away


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Im not wasting another 200 posts on this just to have it taken away. I know diesel is upset, that would put him back at Post#1


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 17, 2011)

going to church doesn't make you any more of a christian than standing in the garage makes you a car.


it's all about just being a good person and doing the right things for the right reasons. even if no one is watching.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

cranker said:


> When they knock on my door I usually talk to them. I have my faith, and it differs from theirs, but these are people that so believe in their faith they are willing to go out and do whatever it takes to make your life better if they can. Name one other group that does that? The government? The cops?


my faith stops and forcing myself and my beliefs onto others, live and let live.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

not trying to start anything were all human to believe what we want but i know a few things like the light when you die lol its amazing really you think you see lights what your actually seeing Remember your dead now atleast for a few mins already bout the same time your bowel muscles relax and you shit your self 
see i have bin blessed with having a doctor in the family ) and also meeting brain surgions Etc and specialists what they all have said makes sense as we all sat and talked one night they said from moment your pronounced dead its your body thats dead not your brain 
( it takes approx 1 hr for brain to die after your dead ) so this guys says to me 
what happens is your brain starts relasing electrical discharges to the organs for oxygen remember brain neeeds O2 to survive 
and the light your seeing is just that its in your memeory like a tape recorder shoooting off thousands of songs in moments like most ppl see when they have a out of body experience its what there last memory saw and that was goin into a operating tble 
theres memorys shooting so fast right from child hood so he said things you never remembered in real life

and doesnt it say ashes `to ashes dust to dust why wouldnt it say like  we drop you here to the better life follow the light turn to the right


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

you know what, your all right.. .I would have never seen the light if it were not due to this thread. How could I have been so blind, I mean.. .their couldn't possibly be a god if he never stopped the titanic from sinking. I cant believe I have been so narrow minded throughout these years. Thank you for inspiring me. How do i sign up to be an atheist?


----------



## cranker (Aug 17, 2011)

DrFever said:


> not trying to start anything were all human to believe what we want but i know a few things like the light when you die lol its amazing really you think you see lights what your actually seeing Remember your dead now atleast for a few mins already bout the same time your bowel muscles relax and you shit your self
> see i have bin blessed with having a doctor in the family ) and also meeting brain surgions Etc and specialists what they all have said makes sense as we all sat and talked one night they said from moment your pronounced dead its your body thats dead not your brain
> ( it takes approx 1 hr for brain to die after your dead ) so this guys says to me
> what happens is your brain starts relasing electrical discharges to the organs for oxygen remember brain neeeds O2 to survive
> ...


You need spell check. I watched a doctor declare my grandmother dead. 2 hours later they were preparing the body and she squeezed my uncle's hand. They had turned off all the machines keeping her alive. No one ever found out how in the hell she did it. All we knew is that we prayed for her. You can spout all the misspelled bullshit you want, all you're trying to do is stir up a hornets nest that frankly has been done to death. And I'll be smoking a FAT ASS BLUNT when I die, maybe I'll toss you down a gram of mexican brick shit.


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

cranker said:


> You need spell check. I watched a doctor declare my grandmother dead. 2 hours later they were preparing the body and she squeezed my uncle's hand. They had turned off all the machines keeping her alive. No one ever found out how in the hell she did it. All we knew is that we prayed for her. You can spout all the misspelled bullshit you want, all you're trying to do is stir up a hornets nest that frankly has been done to death. And I'll be smoking a FAT ASS BLUNT when I die, maybe I'll toss you down a gram of mexican brick shit.


lol i got good dank ty sir and for my spell check my key board is fckt up lol


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

cmon people really if there was a god wouldnt he of stopped lets say usa dropping the bomb on nagisaki and hiroshima or stop hitler from killing so many jews or stalin for killing every second ukrainion ??? why hasnt he shown up yet if jesus was his messenger thats 2011 yrs ago and still a no show
what baffles me is what did god create the chicken or the egg what was first anyone


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 17, 2011)

DrFever said:


> lol i got good dank ty sir and for my spell check my key board is fckt up lol


sounds like a little more than just your keyboard thats fckt up


----------



## auldone (Aug 17, 2011)

Ya know, I grew up with the belief that "I AM" is an all loving God and that we are all his children. Then as I got older and really saw how the world was and in dealing with my personal issues, I came to the conclusion that there is no all loving God. What God who claims to love us all would put innocent people in harms way? Why would He make us suffer? I know that some believe that our time here on earth is a test... 

So after my 3rd heart surgery, I wrote of God. I was 15 at the time. 

I NEVER talk religion. As you can see, it's a very touchy subject...

Then about 3 years ago, my grandfather, the greatest man I ever knew, was very ill. He was in a place that I truely hope NOBODY has to ever see any loved one be in. He was 88. Had many medical issues. Mostly brought on by his drinking and smoking cigs. My parents put him in a home with 24hr care...

The last time that I went to see him, my family told me to expect him to not know who you are. He could no longer talk, just make horrible sounds like he was trying to talk but the brain was no longer working...
So when I went to see him, they were right. He was suffering and I could see it in his eyes. I sat there for almost 2 hours holding his hand and balling like I am now... When I got up to leave, I could see in his eyes that he knew I was there. I could also see that he was in pain. Not physical pain...

That night I went home and cried like you wouldn't believe. Then got pissed....

Then I went out to my back yard and for the first time in 20 years, I spoke to God. I asked him to take my grandfather. Take the pain away. Make him whole. Just "Please end his misery"...

At alittle after 2a.m. that same night, He passed.

That single moment made me believe...

Good night people


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Preach it Auldone !


----------



## DrFever (Aug 17, 2011)

i am sorry for your loss i also lost a loved one taken at a very young age i feel the pain


----------



## wiseguy316 (Aug 17, 2011)

DrFever said:


> i am sorry for your loss i also lost a loved one taken at a very young age i feel the pain


been there man it sucks, i lost my wife at age 32. sudden & gone. was like wtf.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

aww ;[ thas bs


----------



## bb419 (Aug 17, 2011)

In this world there will always be pain hurt and sorrow, but thru prayer you can seek comfort and by reading you'll gain knowledge and understanding.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

cant meditation work too, kinda like acknowledging your thinking to yourself without trying to talk to an invisible entity in your head. <3


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 17, 2011)

LOLOL In before the lock!



jesus of Cannabis said:


> your mind is already made up it would cost more energy to try and change it than just to have you burn in the afterlife. it wasnt meant for everyone.


How could you possibly say that? 

..this is how the conversation seems to go..

-lets figure this out together
-why bother? We already have it figured out
-you do? What evidence do you have to support your theory?
-well, I have this Bible, and in it, it says you kind of have to believe it on faith, which is a way God tests you, to make sure you truly believe it
-wait, what? A creator of the universe designed a system of belief based on no evidence, and if you _choose_ not to believe, you lose at his game?
-essentially, yes..
-..and there's no way to prove it?
-..well, no, you have to believe it on faith..
-how can you fault me for not accepting that answer to the most important questions I could ever possibly ask, furthermore, how could you feel threatened or offended by me merely questioning it myself?
-this is just the way it is.. you have to believe it, me and just about everyone else believes it, it's clearly true.. how could everyone be wrong?
-why would there be so much contradictory evidence?
-to test your faith
-why does God need to test my faith?
-I'm not God, I don't know..
-..but you just..
-..it doesn't matter, you just have to believe.. if you don't you won't go to Heaven
-I don't believe Heaven exists.. (??)
-but it does, wouldn't you rather believe and go instead of burn in eternal torment forever?
-wait, what?! So I can somehow -- by ways beyond me every theist still has yet to answer for -- _choose_ to believe, and the choice I have to make is between eternal paradise or eternal torment? What kind of a "choice" is that?
-it's a choice you don't question, and shouldn't be hard to make
-you're missing the point, you can't _choose_ anything, it's not a "choice", it's a mental form of extortion, to get people ignorant of science (which is the whole reason science has been subverted for centuries) to submit to an ancient perverted set or morals designed to control populations
-your mind is already made up, nothing will change your mind!
-???
-I just said the *evidence* will change my mind, present some. I don't beleive a god capable of creating the universe would have us depend solely on faith alone to ensure our entry into Heaven
-well, that's what the Bible says, soo..
-I also believe a god who would endow us with the gift of higher intelligence among every other creature that has ever walked the face of the only planet we've ever known capable of supporting life would expect us to use it to answer the questions we come up with
-no, you're just supposed to accept everything on faith. Evolution is a lie, just to test it, everything that goes against what the Bible says is evil and you should stay away with. I love you, I just hate your lifestyle. I'm a good person because I fear going to Hell when I die. 
-...it was nice talking to you, have a nice day...

...and that's how the dialogue usually goes... 

BRICK

WALL





cranker said:


> Prove to me there's not a God. If you could prove there was a God there'd be no reason for faith. You want the closest thing to proof there is? Kill yourself. Then you'll have your proof either way.


Which is the point. Unfalsafiable claims get no respect in the game of science. Why are you so quick to believe claims that can't be proven or disproven yet set the standard for belief or acceptance of scientific theories to the degree of ABSOLUTE CERTAINTY or else they're untrustworthy?

(general question to all the theists, not just you)



wiseguy316 said:


> going to church doesn't make you any more of a christian than standing in the garage makes you a car.
> 
> 
> it's all about just being a good person and doing the right things for the right reasons.


Great post


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

&& Pada Takes the Gold. !!! . we all now know their is No Christian God, or any other Specific God for that Matter. Thank you for playing.


----------



## bb419 (Aug 17, 2011)

A carnal mind speaks to itself anyway. A spiritual mind is like nextell chirping the father himself lmao


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

theirs a diagnosis for that, called schizo.


----------



## bb419 (Aug 17, 2011)

How is that even the same thing man


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

well I figured you were getting a Response from your Chirp convo with god.


----------



## bb419 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pada your entire post reflects you have no spiritual guide or bible to read, if a random person on a stoner website has that much sway on your faith, im afraid your lost my friend.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

No BB, your asking a grown man to believe in invisible entities?  you dont wanna get pada started.


----------



## bb419 (Aug 17, 2011)

No responses but I'm very blessed. hard to explain, its like trying to explain a tie-dye shirt to a blind man with no ears.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Ehh, but Do you have and scientific evidence to prove your "Bible" is correct. <3


----------



## bb419 (Aug 17, 2011)

You already know what I would say, your defense and offense is already planned. why bother dude? but to whom much is given much is expected.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't plan on defending anything. ^^ I am so done with these convos. you missed out on the big one.

Just bored having fun.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;pkPgYbdQ1kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkPgYbdQ1kQ[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Oly, I gave you rep+ My name is RawBudzski thanks in return.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

whoa! 


[video=youtube;9JhuOicPFZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JhuOicPFZY[/video]





RawBudzski said:


> Oly, I gave you rep+ My name is RawBudzski thanks in return.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Dude WTF thats the Same Episode im watching..


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Are you.. .Watching Me  ...


----------



## bb419 (Aug 18, 2011)

people would sooner believe the earth was created by aliens than by a God. Or was it all just luck. Luck that was foretold. Yeah that must have been it some ancient wise guy that could see into the future.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Aliens I believe in.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 18, 2011)

God I believe in.


----------



## bb419 (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Aliens I believe in.


Arent you the same guy talking about proof? Wheres your proof aliens exist?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

their is no proof but a high probability. Very High. remember, even bacteria to a single plant on another planet is an Alien Life Form.


----------



## bb419 (Aug 18, 2011)

Maybe instead of burning in hell, the father would be nice enough to let you wonder in space for eternity looking for other forms of life lol


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 18, 2011)

bb419 said:


> Maybe instead of burning in hell, the father would be nice enough to let you wonder in space for eternity looking for other forms of life lol


I question the validity of any god that would torture me in hell merely for not believing something for which there is absolutely no empirical evidence. The fact that you accept this version of god means your logic filter is screwed up. This immorality is in direct conflict with what Jesus preached about turn the other cheek and love thy enemy but that doesn't seem to matter to Xians either.


----------



## BudDub (Aug 18, 2011)

auldone said:


> Ya know, I grew up with the belief that "I AM" is an all loving God and that we are all his children. Then as I got older and really saw how the world was and in dealing with my personal issues, I came to the conclusion that there is no all loving God. What God who claims to love us all would put innocent people in harms way? Why would He make us suffer? I know that some believe that our time here on earth is a test...
> 
> So after my 3rd heart surgery, I wrote of God. I was 15 at the time.
> 
> ...


OK, Your saying your 88 year old grandfather who had many medical issues, and was so far along he couldn't remember his family most of the time and who was in an immense amount of pain, passed away. And because of the fact that you had asked God to take him a few hours earlier proves to you God is real. We all die my friend, every single last one of us. Anyone you can ever remember in your life is going to die. How does asking God to take your grandfather as he was on his way out already prove that God is real in your eyes? Like you were saying before "What God who claims to love us all would put innocent people in harms way? Why would He make us suffer?" as obviously your grandfather was suffering.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

i barely got, hadnt seen it yet... yeah, that sode came out last night also, made me laugh my ass off!





RawBudzski said:


> Are you.. .Watching Me  ...


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 18, 2011)

the enemy of my enemy is my frient





mindphuk said:


> I question the validity of any god that would torture me in hell merely for not
> believing something for which there is absolutely no empirical evidence. The fact that you accept this version of god means your logic filter is screwed up. This immorality is in direct conflict with what Jesus preached about turn the other cheek and love thy enemy but that doesn't seem to matter to Xians either.


----------



## fitzgib (Aug 18, 2011)

i think there is a god, but not like people think a god is, people want to influence others and all this religious writings etc is proof of that, some thing made all this universe and whatever did certainly didn't hang around here. if you want proof there is a god get a telescope


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 18, 2011)

DrFever said:


> ok i noticed theres alot of bible thumper pot heads ) so i purpose prove to me theres is a god if not then let it go beleive what you like i know there isnt just political propaganda
> 
> like the day when jesus arose from the grave and there was 6 more weeks of winter
> 
> ...


Here's one: WHO GIVES A FUCK? So you don't believe...I think there are bigger issues to worry about instead of pointing out why Christians are full of shit. Your first post is biased against Christians obviously, because I don't see you calling out Muslims or Jews or those crazy fucking Voodoo tribes that thrive in South America and Africa. No, you just wanna be dick and pick on the Christians. I'm not saying I'm Christian, nor am I saying I'm Muslim, atheist, etc..., what I am saying is leave people alone to believe what they want. 

And to be quite honest with you, I've met many Muslims and Christians and NONE were not the Bible thumping type(I say MANY, because my line of work permits me to travel). They have hung out, smoked weed with me, lead productive lives, hate war, and don't care if you are atheist. They actually have more in common with my atheist friends than one would realize. I would even go as far as to say that the only difference between them is that one prays at night, the other doesn't. We still get along and don't rag on each other about our beliefs. PEOPLE LIKE YOU CAUSE DIVIDES BECAUSE YOU CAN'T STAND SOMEONE ELSE'S BELIEF AND WANT A REASON TO BASH ANOTHER JUST BECAUSE THEY BELIEVE IN A GOD YOU DON'T. You are more judgemental than you realize. Let it go bro, their beliefs aren't going to change because you disagree with them.


----------



## doser (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone once asked the Dali LLama which is the right 
god. He answered "the one that makes you a better person"

Keep lookin, I'm guessing there is room for improvement


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 18, 2011)

Ya OP, stop wining about why life isnt fair and people are susceptible to influence . .. . . blah blah blah, go sponser a homeless person to get his/her life together you see what faith means, and not in a christain way wouldnt want to offend you

by the way fainting goats make me laugh so long


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

i Now Declare Myself God.


----------



## auldone (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> i Now Declare Myself God.


Bow Down to Raw B!


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, I am the True God. Their are no Standards I Expect of you.. . In denying me, your actually accepting me. & in Accepting me, your accepting me. So your screwed either way. But No Worries ! After Death Every One Will Be Granted Marijuana Seeds that Fully Mature In 7 Days. Together we will create strains and get high for eternity,.


----------



## auldone (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yes, I am the True God. Their are no Standards I Expect of you.. . In denying me, your actually accepting me. & in Accepting me, your accepting me. So your screwed either way. But No Worries ! After Death Every One Will Be Granted Marijuana Seeds that Fully Mature In 7 Days. Together we will create strains and get high for eternity,.


 Fuckin sweet!!!


----------



## Captain X (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yes, I am the True God. Their are no Standards I Expect of you.. . In denying me, your actually accepting me. & in Accepting me, your accepting me. So your screwed either way. But No Worries ! After Death Every One Will Be Granted Marijuana Seeds that Fully Mature In 7 Days. Together we will create strains and get high for eternity,.


this sounds fairly logical and easy to follow...no getting up early on Sunday to go and compare clothing...no handing over 20% of my income...no big book of fairy tales to follow...and the only burning bush involved is in my pipe.but can i still pray to the gopher king? he seems to have a better hit and miss ratio then god as it comes to answering prayers.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 18, 2011)

If i say anything in this thread it will be this, "God" is a little whore bitch! for just this reason... He talks so much dirty shit in the bible and disses lol disses the "devil" and "Satan" doesn't even write his own book to refute these allegations, if anything the devil is a bigger "man" and "god" is a little whiny bitch ! for real this is all just for laughs. We homo sapiens are the proof of our own existence why isn't that enough? this is absurd to even contemplate or ponder, hope your happy distracting everyone for a short while. (not the normal michael sparks) so this might get edited later


----------



## ZenOne (Aug 18, 2011)

I dont need to prove anything, there just is. if you chose to believe or not.
Thats what faith is.


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 18, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> by the way fainting goats make me laugh so long


Yea man. I saw those on youtube and they just stuck in my mind ever since. I love that avatar, Zoolander was awesome. He's going to be in the sequel from what I hear. Mugato? I believe is the name...been a while.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Funny shyt.. Props to the Devil for being the Bigger Man and not polluting Earth with poorly Published Books.


Michael Sparks said:


> If i say anything in this thread it will be this, "God" is a little whore bitch! for just this reason... He talks so much dirty shit in the bible and disses lol disses the "devil" and "Satan" doesn't even write his own book to refute these allegations, if anything the devil is a bigger "man" and "god" is a little whiny bitch ! for real this is all just for laughs. We homo sapiens are the proof of our own existence why isn't that enough? this is absurd to even contemplate or ponder, hope your happy distracting everyone for a short while. (not the normal michael sparks) so this might get edited later


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

My Aunt Has A Goat farm full of them in North Dakota.. .We throw fireworks into their crowd and watch them Dropp hard.. I love going on vacation.


TheFaintingGoat said:


> Yea man. I saw those on youtube and they just stuck in my mind ever since. I love that avatar, Zoolander was awesome. He's going to be in the sequel from what I hear. Mugato? I believe is the name...been a while.


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> My Aunt Has A Goat farm full of them in North Dakota.. .We throw fireworks into their crowd and watch them Dropp hard.. I love going on vacation.


LMAO!!! I can imagine that shit on youtube


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

were going on vacation this coming year.. Ill make a video, a badass one.


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 18, 2011)

A video from god sweet! North dakota huh? Can I come if i manage to get across the border? Please please I want to meet god.


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 18, 2011)

That would be awesome


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Lmao my grand parents own land that Borders the Border.. you can literally walk across ^^... . 
their farm owners, you cannot see the end of their land with your bare eyes when standing on the roof. its great to hop on a ATV and drive miles on your own land to smoke.. / & hunt


mexiblunt said:


> A video from god sweet! North dakota huh? Can I come if i manage to get across the border? Please please I want to meet god.


----------



## auldone (Aug 18, 2011)

Captain X said:


> ...no handing over 20% of my income...


That's not religion, that's stupidity!!!


----------



## beardo (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

what a fake whore.


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Lmao my grand parents own land that Borders the Border.. you can literally walk across ^^... .
> their farm owners, you cannot see the end of their land with your bare eyes when standing on the roof. its great to hop on a ATV and drive miles on your own land to smoke.. / & hunt


Nice! that's life round here. Before 911 it was alot like the boarder didn't even exist. But yeah I'm only a few miles off of it too.  And now there is a predator overhead.


----------



## beardo (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> what a fake whore.


----------



## auldone (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> what a fake whore.


You would still hit it though.....


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

I have not been their in the last 4 years.. They live 5 mins from the border.. Their is no border, Just a Straight Line of TREES planted perfectly that shows the border.. I have trespassed in Canada 10 times in 1 day.  maybe only by 100 feet.. but still trespassed.  You can really grow bud up their.. I know some one is. Thoes old folk have MAD LAND and GUNS.. I shot the barret 50cal up their.. Uzis, ARs, Aks, & I saw an old timer shoot a Heat Seaking rocket at a Car on fire...  You can Buy Ammo and Rockets on EBAY up their.


mexiblunt said:


> Nice! that's life round here. Before 911 it was alot like the boarder didn't even exist. But yeah I'm only a few miles off of it too.  And now there is a predator overhead.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Nah man, shes 40 years too old.. . ^_^


auldone said:


> You would still hit it though.....


----------



## auldone (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Nah man, shes 40 years too old.. . ^_^


She's 32...


----------



## beardo (Aug 18, 2011)

Gays are mad at God


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> I have not been their in the last 4 years.. They live 5 mins from the border.. Their is no border, Just a Straight Line of TREES planted perfectly that shows the border.. I have trespassed in Canada 10 times in 1 day.  maybe only by 100 feet.. but still trespassed.  You can really grow bud up their.. I know some one is. Thoes old folk have MAD LAND and GUNS.. I shot the barret 50cal up their.. Uzis, ARs, Aks, & I saw an old timer shoot a Heat Seaking rocket at a Car on fire...  You can Buy Ammo and Rockets on EBAY up their.


Man, sounds like the South up there in the North...I think I'd love that. Why just 100 feet? Can you see border agents from there, or are you just limiting how far you wanna go?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2011)

beardo said:


> Gays are mad at God



I'm sure some gay religious people are mad at the god they believe in. Why would an all powerful being purposefully add a flaw into a % of it's creations? For what purpose does it serve?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

If gays are mad @ me so be it, their the one who will end up in Shit. Literally... .


----------



## beardo (Aug 18, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm sure some gay religious people are mad at the god they believe in. Why would an all powerful being purposefully add a flaw into a % of it's creations? For what purpose does it serve?


It is a test of their will to serve God


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2011)

beardo said:


> It is a test of their will to serve God


Why aren't the rest of us faced with the same test? It seems unfair to subject some of us to that test and everyone else gets a free pass, doesn't it? Is God playing favorites?


----------



## beardo (Aug 18, 2011)

He tests everyone, maybe not equally but he tests us all in his own way


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2011)

beardo said:


> He tests everyone, maybe not equally but he tests us all in his own way


That isn't consistent logic. Why would an all powerful god use inconsistent logic?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

My test was to deny Christianity.. God is pleased with me.


beardo said:


> He tests everyone, maybe not equally but he tests us all in his own way


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 18, 2011)

auldone said:


> Bow Down to Raw B!


Fuck no, but you can be his follower.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Fuck no, but you can be his follower.


If Jesus came back today, would you follow him?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes I would.. && if an Alien Species Landed on Earth Tomorrow and showed me some Cool Shyt with good intentions I would Fallow them.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ha I wonder how many athiests are gonna shit bricks when they meet god.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 18, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If Jesus came back today, would you follow him?


Yup, why wouldn't I follow him?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Yes I would.. && if an Alien Species Landed on Earth Tomorrow and showed me some Cool Shyt with good intentions I would Fallow them.


ha, I'm not sure if I would follow them. What if they rape you? And what if the rapist aren't 5 year olds like you like them?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

God will only allow Atheists in heaven due to their open mind. All Christians will be shipped off to some Reject Galaxy that god has not gotten too yet.


Hepheastus420 said:


> Ha I wonder how many athiests are gonna shit bricks when they meet god.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 18, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> God will only allow Atheists in heaven due to their open mind. All Christians will be shipped off to some Reject Galaxy that god has not gotten too yet.


Ha that's funny because I think the complete opposite.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yup, why wouldn't I follow him?


How are you going to know for sure it's Jesus? Do you have his highschool ID card?


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

Exactly.. Any Alien RACE capable of Landing on Earth and communicating with us will be SMART enough to disguise themselves as a Deity & God of some sort.. It will happen... has happened before.. & Who's not to Say their Definition of "GOD" is not simply another term for "master" PWNED by higher intelligence once again.


----------



## sso (Aug 18, 2011)

you do know, jesus wanted you to give up ALL of your possessions?

including your computer and your house?

isnt that basically wanting you to live off the land? (kinda possible where he lived at, actually, but try that somewhere more northerly, wiping your ass with pinecones can be bit bothersome, afterwhile.)

so why arent you following him now? he didnt specifically state that you should wait for him to return..

im sure there are a lot of people that would love to have your stuff and it would be Awfully christian of you 

(though actually, how giving away your stuff to someone else is good, since now they have all that stuff which was so good for you to get rid of,,confusing really, maybe you´ll ask jesus for me when he comes back to explain it better)


----------



## sso (Aug 18, 2011)

so, if thats interpeted right and i actually get the man, jesus basically wanted us to live as monkeys 

never to go into space and never to amount to anything more than swinging off treelimbs and the occasional fucking, yeah, that and eating fruits (spears are a possession, so are guns) (so basically roots and bark for most people in the world, not lucky enough to live in tropical regions (and those people will have to deal with a shitload of maneating flies..

not to mention the maneating tigers.))

course i could be misunderstanding the bloke, its been 2000 years after all and many translations and whatnot, i hear some of them were really bad and it was all written down by memory, 80 years after the fact.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 18, 2011)

EXACTLY. Think of the TOWER OF BABEL BS.. God Smashed MAN for building it and sent them to different parts of the PLANET as diff RACES speaking DIFF Languages...So they would not be able to Build it AGAIN.. ( I dont believe that BS, SEN C. Will tell you its true).. so YES Jesus and God Were Greedy Selfish Jealous bastards.


sso said:


> so, if thats interpeted right and i actually get the man, jesus basically wanted us to live as monkeys
> 
> never to go into space and never to amount to anything more than swinging off treelimbs and the occasional fucking, yeah, that and eating fruits (spears are a possession, so are guns) (so basically roots and bark for most people in the world, not lucky enough to live in tropical regions (and those people will have to deal with a shitload of maneating flies..
> 
> ...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 19, 2011)

You know no matter how u disect the fact that religion is brainwashing at its finest...you cant hope to convince any of these religious followers of anything else,not even of greater universal truth,it is like educating someone beyond their means of intellect to point out its fallacies....let them believe what they want,perhaps reality can be found in their moments of clarity.BTW i dont mean it to be demeaning in the sense of being pompous when i state this.It is purely simple truth nothing more.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> You know no matter how u disect the fact that religion is brainwashing at its finest...you cant hope to convince any of these religious followers of anything else,not even of greater universal truth,it is like educating someone beyond their means of intellect to point out its fallacies....let them believe what they want,perhaps reality can be found in their moments of clarity.BTW i dont mean it to be demeaning in the sense of being pompous when i state this.It is purely simple truth nothing more.


 Can you explain how it is brainwashing?
There is no reason to brainwash me, I don't go to church, so it's not like I waste time listening to people who preach the bible but don't follow it (hypocrites), I don't give money to the church (I occasionally walk around and help random homeless people), and I'm not killing people in the name of god (those people were blind). So I don't see how it is brainwashing.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Aug 19, 2011)

brainwashing isnt so effective if the victim is aware that its being done 

also they like to get in there before a person has any defenses of their own 







brainwashing....


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 19, 2011)

thats a very creepy point ginja,all to creepy indeed,Hephastus there is a reason for the people to be brainwashed especially within relgion,it is essentialy control over life and decisions made throughout the ardent religious persons life,though it is sickening just how vicariously ramificated this has become over the years,to the point that it is subtley recognized when thinking on the outside of its points of view and precepts,though yes it could be written off as a nut job conspiracy against religion itself.Thats why one must always look inward and continue an honest discourse within themselves before believing what others will say.If you dont have an open mind and you dont question it whatsoever i would consider you a brainwashed person in that regard.


----------



## kevin (Aug 19, 2011)

or youtube...



RawBudzski said:


> Its a Debate Winner. What would an Online Debate be without Wiki.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 19, 2011)

TO the op , prove to yourself that your god exists , when you have done that , post your evidence and findings for us all to ridicule , ty


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 19, 2011)

religious indoctrination of children has to stop .


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2011)

sso said:


> you do know, jesus wanted you to give up ALL of your possessions?
> 
> including your computer and your house?
> 
> ...


I rarely see anyone bring up this aspect of Jesus' teachings: he wants everyone to follow him to be saved - you must give up all you own to follow him and get into heaven - whomever you give your things to now has a burden, because they must also give up all that you gave them and so on and on. It's like the Jesus Hot Potato game, he must be laughing his balls off up there watching us play it  There are eight specific biblical steps that Jesus outlined in order to get into heaven, and most christians only focus on the last one (just believe I died for your sins and you're in) probably because it's the one that doesn't require any effort. If you take the other 7 steps literally, NO ONE is getting in, even christians...

P.S. If any christians would like to give up their belongings, I'm willing to bite the bullet and receive them from you. Amen...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 19, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> thats a very creepy point ginja,all to creepy indeed,Hephastus there is a reason for the people to be brainwashed especially within relgion,it is essentialy control over life and decisions made throughout the ardent religious persons life,though it is sickening just how vicariously ramificated this has become over the years,to the point that it is subtley recognized when thinking on the outside of its points of view and precepts,though yes it could be written off as a nut job conspiracy against religion itself.Thats why one must always look inward and continue an honest discourse within themselves before believing what others will say.If you dont have an open mind and you dont question it whatsoever i would consider you a brainwashed person in that regard.


 I'm just saying that I'm not brainwashed, I'm a normal everyday guy. And I understand other religious and atheist views and I accept the facts and don't argue against them so I consider myself somewhat open minded. But like I said earlier athiest and religious people are both a little stubborn.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 19, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> religious indoctrination of children has to stop .


I agree the child should be able to choose if he/she wants to have faith later in life.


----------



## sso (Aug 19, 2011)

well, they´d go to heaven, pretty soon, many many people, try surviving an icelandic winter without having a home 


but that tower of babel is a great point too..

ok here is humanity, united, one goal. no strife no war no anything, just man at his finest, striving for the stars (though in a very dumb and ridiculous way..lol)

then god (its written actually, GodS, in the earliest versions of these writings(jehova is actually based on 1 of two people from alien races that were worshipped as gods, funny story, but there is really no other way to sensibly read that story othervise..the babylonian writings on which the hebrew religion was obviously based on (took much from it when they were creating their own religion)

decided that, now man was dangerous to "him" (them) "cause now nothing is gonna stop them" (weird way for your loving creator to put it"

and commence to smash it all to bits..

yeah, there is no way to interpet this except as (A god is insane OR (B there´s a shitload to that story we dont know (and its then definetly NOT a story about a loving creator god, but a vicious alien race that created us as slaves  (well IF you read the earlier stories, (lol scriptures) from babylon (the cradle of civilization (its said))

insane part?

people, were united, happy, but they Were building A Tower of Clay, yes hello? how is god worrying about that?

thats akin to your kid building this little lego tower and you come screaming into his room, smash his tower, throw all his friends out of the room and make sure they never see eachother again (without some serious language difficulties (and some of them are yellor or brown now lol)

and why? "cause they were becoming like him" (probably a towerbuilder too and what? got jelous of the sons beautiful tower architecture??)

so see , there is obviously lot we dont know about that story.

read the bible (most christians dont) it doesnt make sense from the its supposed true viewpoint. read the babylonian writings, read all the scriptures that werent included in the bible, read the dead sea scrolls, read and think!

and see the bible,not as a story about god and his creation.

but as a collection of rather interesting crap from back when, in the times that cows flew and huge giants controlled the weather (yes and people with only one leg lived ona island somewhere (it TWAS a GIANT LEG AND THEY HOPPED ABOUT (true story about people believes oh 200 years back at the latest (the one legpart, you gotta go back further for the other stuff)

some useful philosophy inbetween.

you dont need god for anything btw..

heaven could be here.

all you need is love (give love and you shall recieve it (well, as long as you dont give it to assholes and dont respect true love back unless its that special someone you searched half the world for..)


its degrees of love, be nice to your neighbor, fuck your wife (its degrees of intimacy)



about the supernatural (the next world)

dont need religion for that either, same as with being good, (love) ya just need to get back to loving yourself and everything (love makes you happy) DO WHAT YOU LOVE.

im a "explorer" retired "traveller"

i did a lot of out of body experiments and all sorts of stuff back then.. travelled through other dimensions through that and saw the afterlife..

its nice.

there are many, many worlds, 

not just heaven and hell (though places you could call that..)

when you die, you go where you belong (full of hate, you go to a place with people full of hate, full of love, you go to a place full of love (the party of parties, the best musicians, and the best places to chill afterwards)

though when you die,, you lose much of your fears and crap, (hey you are dead,what could worry you?)

so, end up pretty allright (till the next time they get reborn)



well, some of that might be wrong, lol.. but this much is confirmed by shamans and psychics around the world...

the life after death part, it being pretty nice there (can be) and rebirth if you want it (and the many worlds part..)


energy does not die and matter simply changes form (being energy)



now, i could tell you alot more, but im getting rather tired of writing.

besides, those of you that would argue me in this.

would have no experience with out of body trips and years of meditation, yoga and mindexpansion (years of sensory training and whatnot)

those of you who wish however, you could simply try for yourself, to get out of the body.

google OBE or simply "out of body experiences" "astral travel"

if you are dedicated you could probably do it in 2 weeks (there is no difference between a psychic man (f.e) and a "normal" man, except that the psychic one has opened himself up more)

and you dont need to be psychic to do it.. 

now, to get any real experience and knowledge, might take years of dedicated work.

but in 2 weeks, you might get to visit another world (though one not really real, the "astral plane" its right next to the dream plane (Real place) and you have near as much control over it as the dream world (you are omnipotent there, what you create with your mind, becomes reality for you to touch and see, 

though only as you concentrate on it so, you can also enter the dreamworld, though most likely at first only asleep and through real dreams, but the OBE experience will help you to get total control over your dreams (kinda a wishfantasy, you can do Anything there, without any consequence)

"though you might have to start paying more attention to your dreams (They are messages btw) than you allready do to get full access"

as you progress, you will enter the astral realm proper (closest one to our realm) which looks alot like this one, except you can sometimes see really ancient things that dont exist anymore in our world (as the astral is not quite real and affected heavily by the human mind and what it thinks about (the holy grail is probably there and the castle of arthur (havent checked)

or you could just be skeptical and disbelieve me or you could just rely on some really old book (or the words of others)

or simply try and see for yourself.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 19, 2011)

sso said:


> well, they´d go to heaven, pretty soon, many many people, try surviving an icelandic winter without having a home
> 
> 
> but that tower of babel is a great point too..
> ...


Astral travel? Witch!!! Witch!!!! Attack!!! Jk.


----------



## codeine.420 (Aug 19, 2011)

he is right god is a joker formed to seem powerful and remember humans created god its not like you were born knowing it and i bet 100% my whole life you will not know what the word god was , or is if it wasn't for people around you.. rest my case for you stupid god lovers read isiah 45:7 , formed light created darkness ,  clearly god is evil but in the bible he makes himself look holly strange i never brought into that stuff because its over rated and plan stupid maybe if humans didn't form this relation i would of messed with it and im safe practically from any judgement day if there is any since i believe in this religion but never ever will gather apon for it on earth i have a life what can i say.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 19, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm just saying that I'm not brainwashed, I'm a normal everyday guy. And I understand other religious and atheist views and I accept the facts and don't argue against them so I consider myself somewhat open minded. But like I said earlier athiest and religious people are both a little stubborn.


What makes you think a normal everyday guy cannot be manipulated into believing false conclusions? The more 'average' your brain thinks, the more likely it is to be fooled. Unless you are constantly aware of things like confirmation bias (and an entire list of other cognitive biases) and the inherit pitfalls of human perception, memory and reasoning, then you are being fooled. No one is totally exempt from these processes, but the 'normal everyday guy' is not even aware of them. True, this does not constitute brainwashing, but it does mean that without being very careful and thorough in your thinking, you can be quite easily fooled by yourself or others.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How are you going to know for sure it's Jesus? Do you have his highschool ID card?


Hep, are you going to get around to answering this question I directed at you?

How would you know the person who rose up and claimed to be Jesus was actually Jesus? 

If you're truly as "open minded" as you say you are, you'll give it a shot.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 19, 2011)

WoW SSO hell of an rant, i digg it just happen to think that it could be more organized, at least your message got across to (some/me), I have had OBE's and lucid dreams, sometimes i can simply close my eyes and my mind takes me to someplace (completely random) and i see objects, space or people, sometimes random people in random setting/places once i had visuals of alien looking creatures, i figure it is just my imagination but what is imagination anyway.. i sure do appreciate the substances available sure makes life fun.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 20, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> What makes you think a normal everyday guy cannot be manipulated into believing false conclusions? The more 'average' your brain thinks, the more likely it is to be fooled. Unless you are constantly aware of things like confirmation bias (and an entire list of other cognitive biases) and the inherit pitfalls of human perception, memory and reasoning, then you are being fooled. No one is totally exempt from these processes, but the 'normal everyday guy' is not even aware of them. True, this does not constitute brainwashing, but it does mean that without being very careful and thorough in your thinking, you can be quite easily fooled by yourself or others.


Well I'm brainwashed then fuck it. At least I'm not hurting anyone. So I think some of the people that think they are better than religious people should shut up because ur an asshole (not heisenberg just other people).


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 20, 2011)

cough cough, s cough s cough o! cough






Hepheastus420 said:


> Well I'm brainwashed then fuck it. At least I'm not hurting anyone. So I think some of the people that think they are better than religious people should shut up because ur an asshole (not heisenberg just other people).


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 20, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Well I'm brainwashed then fuck it. At least I'm not hurting anyone. So I think some of the people that think they are better than religious people should shut up because ur an asshole (not heisenberg just other people).


I was speaking in practical terms, and the use of the word brainwashed, in your case, is silly. If an audience member at a magic show is fooled into seeing a woman cut in half, guess what, that magician has just played on your various biases and the mistakes humans make in perception, memory, and reasoning. We would say this audience member has been fooled, we would never say he's been brainwashed. (ok so cutting a woman in half isn't impressive these days, fill in your favorite magic trick)

A magician exploits the human experience for the purpose of entertainment, but these are the very same principals that lead to common belief in everyday myths such as the fear of black cats, the belief in psychics, and certainty in God. This is why so many magicians are skeptics and atheists, because they are familiar with these mistakes and use them on a daily basis.


----------



## sso (Aug 20, 2011)

hehe, yeah i can be a bit of an asshole 

its a terrible affliction 

nah, here´s the thing..

thinking there is a good god above, taking care of you, makes you feel good.

and thats a good thing. why shouldnt there be a good caring god? 

and if that makes you happy and feel good, thats all the better.

its like smoking weed, makes me feel better, yet there are people that say im a criminal for doing this, are they right? i should stop doing that because other people think its stupid?

no, of course not..

still, in my opinion, most of the religious literature in the world is hogwash. bullshit and hardly fit for toiletpaper.

all of them are Deeply flawed. 

from a humane point of view. from a moral point of view and from a logical point of view, not to mention a whole lot of other flaws.

99% of these books are a testament to the stupidity of man and his insanity.

thankfully we are evolving or i would be saying this at the cost of my life, in some parts of the world i would be..

which again is testament to the folly of the religions and their followers..

killing people for criticizing god, thats a lousy insecure god that cannot handle criticism.

sure, its only the fanatics that do this, but...much of the religious writings have to be seriously edited to work today for most people (like ignoring stoning people to death for farting out of tune)

so.

let no man tell you there is not god (or gods ) or whatever.

but you cant seriously tell me that you have looked at the f.e bible and all of it and claim to want to live under those rules.

besides its ridiculous, god doesnt send you to hell, you do.

god doesnt take you to heaven, if you dont create heaven around you and become worthy of it by becoming a creature of love and forgiveness and joy and happiness , you will Never experience it. (you get what you give)


----------



## 0calli (Aug 20, 2011)

He is real here he is right now   WHAT YA GOT TO SAY NOW LOL


----------



## unismoker (Aug 22, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1741044View attachment 1741045View attachment 1741046View attachment 1741047Proof Right Here People.. Could this Beauty Be Created In 7 Days.. .I Think Not


BRILLIANT - lol


----------



## Michael Sparks (Aug 22, 2011)

0calli your avatar is a distraction. it reminds me of someone..


----------



## mjizzle (Sep 14, 2011)

God is just a word in the english language, When some says god im curiouse to what image pops in your mind? A man with a long beard siting up in the clouds? i wouldnt beleive that either. There somthing were all connected to..... thats god, cannot be imaged can only beleive it, What ever you beleive is true.


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 14, 2011)

Prove to me 100% there isn't a God?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 14, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> Prove to me 100% there isn't a God?


How would you prove something doesn't exist?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Sep 14, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How would you prove something doesn't exist?


Exactly....


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 14, 2011)

* my god can beat up your god..


----------



## AfricanHerbs7man (Sep 14, 2011)

Peace @ dr fever i'm happy to see a person question instead of play the o-so played out position of follow the leader.
As far as your question. I can not prove to you there is a creator. Simply because we are to unique beings my truth is different then yours.
I think the problem with most religious institutions are that they play the ''I KNOW'' card. When in fact none of us truly know. Threw observation and rational thinking we can all come to a unified conclusion that nothing comes from nothing , There is always a source no matter how minute or complex it is. With saying that everything we see and do not see came from a source or maybe sources. On this planet humans have referd to this force as God, Allah, Jehovah, etc.... When in fact whom or what this force is , is more complex and unimaginable then we can perceive . There are so much deeper depths to this topic . Like why does negative things occur... why is there child abuse... murder of Innocent...etc..... In closing is there a creator, a source or sources of the universe that created all in existence. Threw my scientific research .......... yes. Is this the same definition or comparability to what you have learned and billions of others....... maybe 3or 4 aspects but in a nutshell no. This is why i can see why you have come to this question and challenge. I hope what i have said can assist you on the journey to truth. PEACE MON!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 14, 2011)

We will find out when we die, then we can show you our evidence.  don't get mad.


----------



## olylifter420 (Sep 14, 2011)

no, i think they should be FORCED to pray 12 hours a day and play with the rosary so they can learn it by heart... why should it stop?

so kids can grow up without any morals? they already do cause they have lousy ass parents that are on welfare 





ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> religious indoctrination of children has to stop .


----------

